# Recomended Upland Coat?



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

There was a thread on this once but I can't find it. Am looking for a new upland coat that isn't blaze orange. Got a recomendation?


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

I found a nice one at Scheel's a couple years ago. I know it's getting hard to find upland stuff that doesn't have blaze orange all over it.

Only time I wear blaze orange while upland is during deer season or if I were to hunt Ruffed Grouse in the woods. Perhpas it's safer, but I always get a good chuckle when I see upland hunters decked out head-to-toe in blaze orange walking a flat CRP field and I can see them from a couple miles away.


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

drjongy said:


> I found a nice one at Scheel's a couple years ago. I know it's getting hard to find upland stuff that doesn't have blaze orange all over it.
> 
> Only time I wear blaze orange while upland is during deer season or if I were to hunt Ruffed Grouse in the woods. Perhpas it's safer, but I always get a good chuckle when I see upland hunters decked out head-to-toe in blaze orange walking a flat CRP field and I can see them from a couple miles away.


Must serve its purpose then.


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

It's not cheap, but Filson makes great stuff that seems to last forever.
http://www.filson.com/category/index.js ... ooting_txt


----------



## Blockade (Sep 10, 2007)

Dick,

I have two upland coats from LLBean and love them both. One is a Gore-tex coat with no camo, large game bag, good size front pockets, and it has worn like iron over the past few years. The other is a wax cotton jacket with orange on the shoulders, but I could have gotten it in Gore-tex, or I could have gotten it in wax cotton without the orange.

All their field and upland jackets are known for durability, and their prices are surprisingly cheap. Take a look at them online.


----------



## Bigdog (Aug 13, 2003)

I have a Filson and also one made by Pella. With my low back troubles I usually get sore if I carry any extra weight (shells, birds) in my coat, with the exception of the Pella model. It has a waist belt and a couple internal straps that distributes the weight letting me hunt all day. Most of the stores carry one with orange shoulders but if you search on-line or go to Pella direct you can find a solid tan. I can't remember if we can post a link but pellaproducts dot com is the site and its the Bird 'n Lite coat. I may get another just in case they discontinue it.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Will do. I had a Columbia "Sharptail" coat that I bought 20 years ago and naturally they discontinued it. Columbia still makes a good looking coat but it's blaze orange. The last couple years I used an LL Bean "Chucker" model but it isn't long enough and when you get a couple birds in it then it is tight around the waist. I like a heavy zipper better than buttons too, but will check out the new ones.


----------

